#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Скудость западных языков.

## Eugeny

Заметил, что западные языки не передают сути, так как многие термины Пали имеют многие значение, и Будда используя их делал возможность понимания слушающим под его уровень,то есть каждый мог адаптировать слово Будды под свой уровень,например слово Дукха, сказанное Буддой одному человеку, тот человек адаптировал для себя его как Страдание, так как сильно постиг страдательность, и соответственно он видя, что эта истина совпадает с его воззрениями принимал прибежище, но другой человек услышав Дукха понимал бы его как Неудовлетворительность, так как постиг в достаточной мере неудовлетворительность всех вещей, а если ему сказали бы истина о Страдании, то он просто не понял бы, и возможно не принял бы Дхамму. И тоже самое относительно многих слов, например Аничча с одной стороны означает просто непостоянство, с другой изменчивость( что очень понятно для ученых например), так же и с термином Анната с одной стороны Безличностность, с другой бессубстанциональность и бессамостность. 

Тоже относительно Махабхут, вот наткнулся в очередной раз в одной книге Ланкийского монаха, что четыре элемента необязательно означают четыре Стихии(земля, ветер, огонь, вода) так же они могут означать Твердость(земля),Связующий компонент(вода),Жжение(Обжигание) Жару и Холод(Огонь) и вибрации(Ветер). 

Думаю надо что то с этим делать, например искать многозначные аналоги в старославянских языках.

Вот например для слова Страдание  есть слово Нестерпимость,и это слово для русского языка двусмысленно, с одной стороны оно имеет оттенок смысла страдания, с другой оттенок смысла неудовлетворительности.

----------

Фил (17.05.2013), Эделизи (17.05.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

это не скудность западных языков, это обычная сиутация, когда в другом языке нет прямых прямого перевода того или иного слова. Смысл искать в старославянском, если его никто не знает и смысл все-равно будет не понятен?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.05.2020)

----------


## Кунсанг

В русском часто нет таких слов, которые бы прямо передавали смысл слов Дхармы. Грубо говоря, это похоже на разработанную биологами и зоологами систему обозначений растений и животных. Если на каком-то языке нет такого аппарата слов для обозначений животных и растений, то и слов не подберется для них в своем языке, потому что животных и растений таких не видели еще. Может старославянский и выход, ведь говорится, что языки катятся по наклонной, все сводится к упрощению и слов становится все меньше в языках. Возрождать какие-нибудь старославянские слова из небытия.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.05.2020)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Заметил, что западные языки не передают сути, так как многие термины Пали имеют многие значение, и Будда используя их делал возможность понимания слушающим под его уровень,то есть каждый мог адаптировать слово Будды под свой уровень,например слово Дукха, сказанное Буддой одному человеку, тот человек адаптировал для себя его как Страдание, так как сильно постиг страдательность, и соответственно он видя, что эта истина совпадает с его воззрениями принимал прибежище, но другой человек услышав Дукха понимал бы его как Неудовлетворительность, так как постиг в достаточной мере неудовлетворительность всех вещей, а если ему сказали бы истина о Страдании, то он просто не понял бы, и возможно не принял бы Дхамму. И тоже самое относительно многих слов, например Аничча с одной стороны означает просто непостоянство, с другой изменчивость( что очень понятно для ученых например), так же и с термином Анната с одной стороны Безличностность, с другой бессубстанциональность и бессамостность. 
> 
> Тоже относительно Махабхут, вот наткнулся в очередной раз в одной книге Ланкийского монаха, что четыре элемента необязательно означают четыре Стихии(земля, ветер, огонь, вода) так же они могут означать Твердость(земля),Связующий компонент(вода),Жжение(Обжигание) Жару и Холод(Огонь) и вибрации(Ветер). 
> 
> Думаю надо что то с этим делать, например искать многозначные аналоги в старославянских языках.
> 
> Вот например для слова Страдание  есть слово Нестерпимость,и это слово для русского языка двусмысленно, с одной стороны оно имеет оттенок смысла страдания, с другой оттенок смысла неудовлетворительности.


Старославянский язык вообще-то один — это самая ранняя письменно зафиксированная форма литературного языка всех славян. Для того, чтобы его читать, вам придётся сначала его изучать. Если цель — наиболее полно понимать буддийские тексты, не лучше ль просто выучить пали?

То, что вы называете «скудостью» современных языков по сравнению с древними, на самом деле точность и специализация современных языков. Древний человек воспринимал мир намного проще, для него слово «кушать» могло обозначать весь диапазон значений, связанных с этим процессом «есть, еда, кормить, пищевой», а заодно и «затмение», наверное потому что во время лунного затмения луну съедает тьма (пример из классического китайского). Мир, окружающий современного человека гораздо разнообразнее, передавать информацию стало необходимо с более высокой точностью, поэтому мы научились мыслить более точно и менее целостно. Поэтому современные языки не скуднее, а наоборот, богаче в плане выражения оттенков смысла. Мы отличаем даже тонкие нюансы значений, например «пища» от «еда». Но за любой прогресс приходится платить, и научившись мыслить подробно и детально мы разучились воспринимать мир более целостно и расплывчато, поэтому в обычной ситуации человек не задумывается о том, что «огонь» означает также «жара». Мы задумываемся об этом только в специальной обстановке, например, при восприятии поэзии. Поэтому, может быть, вместо перевода на старославянский, следует переводить сутты на современный русский, но в поэтической форме. Единственной альтернативой этому будет перевод, где все значения указаны в явном виде, т.е. перевод с обширными примечаниями, где приводится оригинал каждого термина на пали и его возможные переводы на русский.

----------

Aion (17.05.2013), Alex (17.05.2013), AndyZ (17.05.2013), Echo (17.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (17.05.2013), Zom (17.05.2013), Богдан Б (17.05.2013), Буль (17.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (17.05.2013), Иван Денисов (17.05.2013), Кузьмич (18.05.2013), Поляков (17.05.2013), Топпер- (18.05.2013), Фил (17.05.2013), Юй Кан (17.05.2013)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

Так или иначе, мы мысллим и понимаем в основном средствами родного языка. В русском 200летней давности нет слов ==триод==, ==компилятор==. - потому как и самих означаемых не было. Если мы отрефлектируем и научимся точно и однозначно опознавать феномены, дальше импортировать под них слова - не такая проблема.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

да огромное число слов того же английского языка не может быть адекватно переведено на русский, при переводе будет теряться очень большой смысловой пласт. Это - нормально. Именно поэтому есть специально обученные люди - переводчики, которых учат с такими сложностями справляться, в противном случае это сизифоф труд.

----------

Alex (17.05.2013), Vladiimir (17.05.2013), Zom (17.05.2013), Алик (18.05.2013), Топпер- (18.05.2013), Фил (17.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Уже в который раз: в пали, санскрите (уж не говоря о кит. %) есть множество полисемичных/многосмысловых (простейший пример из пали -- _дхамма_) слов и есть -- контекст, обусловливающий/конкретизирующий значение того или иного слова...
Отдельно взятое слово (особенно -- иероглиф, могущий иметь значение и сущ-ного, и глагола, и прилагательного...) может представлять собою обширнейшее смысловое поле, суживаемое контекстом. 
И чем более объёмен текст (или -- корпус текстов), посвящённый той или иной теме, тем яснее, в общем случае, становится значение/смысл используемого в нём полисемичного слова...

Как-то один из моих добрых консультантов по переводу с нескольких языков (полиглот) подытожил нашу с ним беседу обо всём этом лаконичным "Слово живёт только в контексте!". : )

----------

Джнянаваджра (17.05.2013), Топпер- (18.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.05.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Заметил, что западные языки не передают сути


О каких конкретно западных языках вы пишете? Сколько из них вы знаете?

----------

Alex (17.05.2013), Нико (17.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (17.05.2013)

----------


## sergey

Вот отрывок из предисловия А.Парибка к "Вопросам Милинды", где он пишет про пали и др.

Про богатство лексики есть в конце цитаты (если кто-то не дочитал до конца  :Smilie:  ). Конечно, это (про богатство лексики) - мнение А.Парибка, но наверное у него были какие-то основания так писать.

----------

Vladiimir (17.05.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Уже в который раз: в пали, санскрите (уж не говоря о кит. %) есть множество полисемичных/многосмысловых (простейший пример из пали -- _дхамма_) слов и есть -- контекст, обусловливающий/конкретизирующий значение того или иного слова...


Как и в других языках, например, в русском и английском... Тоже есть множество полисемичных слов...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как и в других языках, например, в русском и английском... Тоже есть множество полисемичных слов...


Ну да. : )
Потому см. итожащее заключение: "Слово живёт только в ..."

----------


## Нико

> да огромное число слов того же английского языка не может быть адекватно переведено на русский, при переводе будет теряться очень большой смысловой пласт. Это - нормально. Именно поэтому есть специально обученные люди - переводчики, которых учат с такими сложностями справляться, в противном случае это сизифоф труд.


Всё зависит от мастерства переводчика. Один из примеров: перевод на русский "Винни-пуха" Милна.

----------

Буль (17.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (17.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Всё зависит от мастерства переводчика. Один из примеров: перевод на русский "Винни-пуха" Милна.


Это положительный пример или отрицательный? Или это в общем насчёт разных версий перевода?

----------


## Нико

> Это положительный пример или отрицательный?


Положительный с плюсом.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Положительный с плюсом.


Так сам Заходер вроде бы отмечал, что сделал не перевод, а пересказ. Не такой, конечно, пересказ, как "Золотой Ключик" А. Толстого, но с многими вольностями.

----------

Юй Кан (17.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Всё зависит от мастерства переводчика. Один из примеров: перевод на русский "Винни-пуха" Милна.


Если строго, то "Винни-Пух и все-все-все" Заходера -- не перевод, а переложение, но совершенно гениальное! : )

Только это -- разговор о худож. лит-ре, а не о доктринальных/сакральных текстах...
Для худож. лит-ры есть необходимый и достаточный критерий: если перевод признан как произведение, рождённое и существующее в родном для переводчика языке, значит, всё в порядке. И претензии по мелочам (какие не раз предъявляли и Заходеру, тщательно сверяя его "перевод" с оригиналом) не считаюццо.

Но когда речь заходит о текстах философских, наставнических, священных, то тут требования ощутимо другие.

Вячеслав Иванов (лингвист), если ни с кем его не менее авторитетным для мну не путаю : ), как-то говорил, что есть масса талантливых поэтов, переводящих на русский худож. лит-ру (даже просто по подстрочнику), но почти нет людей такого же уровня, переводящих древние сакральные тексты, сплошь и рядом -- поэтические.

----------


## Нико

> Так сам Заходер вроде бы отмечал, что сделал не перевод, а пересказ. Не такой, конечно, пересказ, как "Золотой Ключик" А. Толстого, но с многими вольностями.


Так это буквально перевести и невозможно. Такие вещи. Юй Кан, да, к сакральным текстам другие требования. Там особо не повольничаешь.....

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Так это буквально перевести и невозможно. Такие вещи. Юй Кан, да, к сакральным текстам другие требования. Там особо не повольничаешь.....


Куда как возможно. По крайней мере, менять пол Филину вовсе не обязательно было  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (17.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Только это -- разговор о худож. лит-ре, а не о доктринальных/сакральных текстах...


Тогда пример — тибетский перевод «Восхваления 21 Таре».

----------


## Нико

> Тогда пример — тибетский перевод «Восхваления 21 Таре».


А что с ним?

----------


## Буль

> Всё зависит от мастерства переводчика. Один из примеров: перевод на русский "Винни-пуха" Милна.


Лучше "Алиса в Стране чудес"

----------


## Нико

> Вот например для слова Страдание  есть слово Нестерпимость,и это слово для русского языка двусмысленно, с одной стороны оно имеет оттенок смысла страдания, с другой оттенок смысла неудовлетворительности.


Но ведь мы не говорим: "Я испытываю нестерпимость". Мы говорим: "Я страдаю". Кстати, страдание терпят.

----------

Юй Кан (17.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Лучше "Алиса в Стране чудес"


Да, это тоже гениально.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тогда пример — тибетский перевод «Восхваления 21 Таре».


Сам не читал и мнения не имею. %)
Если об исключениях (которых и сам могу назвать, на свой вкус, не два-три), то это уже третий разговор...
Или я не понял недосказанную мысль?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А что с ним?


Он эквиметрический, и насколько я понимаю, очень точно передаёт содержание оригинала.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но ведь мы не говорим: "Я испытываю нестерпимость". Мы говорим: "Я страдаю". Кстати, страдание терпят.


Или _претерпевают_, раз уж захотелось архаики... : )

----------


## Cheng

> В русском часто нет таких слов, которые бы прямо передавали смысл слов Дхармы.


естественно. поскольку исследованием внутреннего мира ума глубоко-глубинно занимались только в Индии. они и наделяли внутренние процессы определенными терминами.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Куда как возможно. По крайней мере, менять пол Филину вовсе не обязательно было


Придраться по "блохам" -- не фокус. Фокус -- сделать "куда как" лучше, не придираясь! : )
И тогда будет понятно, что человек не только понимает в искусстве перевода, но и знаком с переводческой этикой...

----------

Нико (17.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Он эквиметрический, и насколько я понимаю, очень точно передаёт содержание оригинала.


В этом плане в тибетском замечателен тот факт, что огромный пласт языка создавался искусственно именно для точного перевода с санскрита. Насколько я понимаю, эквиметричности перевода также способствуют возможности по сокращению тибетских составных слов за счёт некоторых их частей, которые можно убирать/вставлять в зависимости от контекста.

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Придраться по "блохам" -- не фокус. Фокус -- сделать "куда как" лучше, не придираясь! : )
> И тогда будет понятно, что человек не только понимает в искусстве перевода, но и знаком с переводческой этикой...


Впрочем, сказать "а попробуй сделай лучше тогда!" (вариант "сперва добейся, а потом критикуй") - это тоже не фокус  :Wink:

----------

Vladiimir (17.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Впрочем, сказать "а попробуй сделай лучше тогда!" (вариант "сперва добейся, а потом критикуй") - это тоже не фокус


Не надо опять исключительно самозащитных подмен, а?
Сказано было о переводческой этике, с которой проблемы ой как у многих не только переводчиков, но и просто эрудитов, самореализующихся через удалую по "блохам" : ) критику чужих переводов...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В этом плане в тибетском замечателен тот факт, что огромный пласт языка создавался искусственно именно для точного перевода с санскрита. Насколько я понимаю, эквиметричности перевода также способствуют возможности по сокращению тибетских составных слов за счёт некоторых их частей, которые можно убирать/вставлять в зависимости от контекста.


Да, а ещё можно вставлять ненужные частицы для поддержания нужного количества слогов  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (17.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (17.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Скудность западных языков, говорите? :Smilie:  

Видела, как общаются полиглоты, знающие глубоко несколько языков :Smilie:  Они порой для точности выражения своих мыслей переходили с одного языка на другой. :Smilie:  Потому что в другом языка точнее выражено то, что человек хочет передать.

Если знать два языка хорошо - с богатой лексикой и пожив долго в странах этих языков с людьми, у которых культурное наследие и богатая лексика - то диву можно даться, что в некоторых случаях через перевод нельзя передать все тонкости и оттенки - даже при очень высоком уровне перевода.... По типу того, как про чукчей переводить анекдоты.

И на многие фразеологические обороты нужны подробные комментарии. Прямой перевод - сколько ни старайся - будет ущербным. И, даже если передаст достаточно смысл, все равно будет искаженным в смысле тонкости и оттенков.

Также русский язык сейчас стал довольно примитивным - послушать бы старую питерскую интеллигенцию - как они говорили - для образца....

----------

Евгений К. (17.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> По типу того, как про чукчей переводить анекдоты.


А мне вот удавалось про чукчей анекдоты переводить. И даже про горячих эстонских парней  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Буль (17.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (17.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.05.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> А мне вот удавалось про чукчей анекдоты переводить. И даже про горячих эстонских парней


Могу рассказать непереводимый анекдот про Василия Ивановича с Петькой.  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Могу рассказать непереводимый анекдот про Василия Ивановича с Петькой.


Послушаем. Хотя Василий Иваныч и Петька -- это вообще непереводимо, без анекдотов даже.  :EEK!:

----------

Кузьмич (18.05.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Послушаем. Хотя Василий Иваныч и Петька -- это вообще непереводимо, без анекдотов даже.


Петька показывает Василию Ивановичу попугая в клетке.
- Василий Иванович, попугай, - говорит Петька протягивая клетку.
Тот открывает клетку, берет попугая, голову ему чик - открутил. И говорит:
- Попугал?

----------

Pema Sonam (19.05.2013), Кузьмич (18.05.2013), Нико (17.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Вот хороший «перевод»:

A panda walks into a restaurant, sits down and orders a sandwich. After he finishes eating the sandwich, the panda pulls out a gun and shoots the waiter, and then stands up to go. "Hey!" shouts the manager. "Where are you going? You just shot my waiter and you didn't pay for your sandwich!"

The panda yells back at the manager, "Hey man, I am a PANDA! Look it up!"

The manager opens his dictionary and sees the following definition for panda: "A tree-dwelling marsupial of Asian origin, characterised by distinct black and white colouring. Eats shoots and leaves."

----------

Vladiimir (17.05.2013), Аурум (17.05.2013), Буль (17.05.2013), Кузьмич (18.05.2013), Нико (17.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (17.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А мне вот удавалось про чукчей анекдоты переводить. И даже про горячих эстонских парней


Мне тоже, но надо предварительно сделать интродукцию - кто такие чукчи а потом объяснить, почему смешно "Скурила чукча паспорт" :Smilie:  Точно также для русских анекдоты об итальянских карабиньерах. 

Ты попробуй передоксальное сердце анекдота в некоторых анекдотах перевести - то, что взрывает смехом, и чтоб люди не вежливо улыбались, а именно ржали бы. Именно ржач - показатель тут качества перевода, причем всеобщий. Именно трудно этот пункт оставить и не превратить в обыкновенный рассказ. Не говоря о том, что любые анекдоты еще надо уметь рассказывать. А где игра слов - вообще непереводимо. 

У нас есть конкурсы анекдотов, и я пробую некоторые на русских. Ведь анекдоты есть разные, но для некоторых надо жить в опреленных культурных стереотипах, иначе непонятно. Парадокс не подействует. Либо надо искать слой-аналог с похожим поведенческим механизмом в другой культуре.  Классическому Вовочке соответствует итальянский Pierino, только Вовочка бьет последнего по скабрезности и пошлости. Не говоря уж о том, что итальянские матерные слова на чета по негативной нагрузке русским.

----------

Буль (17.05.2013), Кузьмич (18.05.2013), Нико (17.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

К топик стартеру. С тем же успехом множество терминов европейских языков нельзя выразить на пали и санскрите. Каждый язык со своими особенностями заданными в соответствии с его ментальностью.

----------


## Буль

> К топик стартеру. С тем же успехом множество терминов европейских языков нельзя выразить на пали и санскрите. Каждый язык со своими особенностями заданными в соответствии с его ментальностью.


ИМХО, разговоры про невозможность что-то перевести с одного языка на другой появляются только тогда, когда переводчик в полной мере не владеет или первым, или вторым. Или обоими сразу.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Например, Balls To The Wall, этой фразой я издеваюсь над многими горе-переводчиками. Что мне только тут не переводили, чего только не объясняли! Книжку юморесок можно было бы издать!  :Wink: 

_Или Back Door Man..._  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Ho Shim (18.05.2013), Аурум (18.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Йяяяя - этот Back Door Man :Smilie:  Вам бы жутко понравился этот эквиритмический перевод :Smilie:  И автор не кто-нибудь, а Марат Джумагазиев  :EEK!:   :Embarrassment:

----------

Буль (19.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Я тут подумал, что перевод терминов можно на самом деле рассматривать двояко. С одной стороны, переводя термин каким-то образом переводчик заявляет, что оригинальный термин объясняется на целевом языке семантикой слова соответствующего переводу. В то же время, особенно при переводе идей, не присущих изначально культуре целевого языка (а таким будет перевод буддийских текстов на русский), переводчик скорее присваивает переводу термина семантическое поле оригинала.

Т.е. переведя arhant как bcom ldan 'das, тибетские переводчики заявили скорее не «архат, значит „победитель врагов“», а «теперь мы будем с помощью „победитель врагов“ обозначать (любой) смысл слова архат».

При таком втором подходе, разговоры о том, что какие-то термины «непереводимы» не будут иметь смысла, а главной задачей будет подобрать для перевода термин, который будет в целевом языке смотреться наиболее естественно и красиво.

----------


## До

> но другой человек услышав Дукха понимал бы его как Неудовлетворительность,


Кто именно так понимал? Парибок услышав Будду?

----------

Иван Денисов (18.05.2013), Нико (18.05.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Йяяяя - этот Back Door Man Вам бы жутко понравился этот эквиритмический перевод


К сожалению нет, не понравился. Ещё одна вариация на тему "я не понял про что это, но, скорее всего это переводится так". Back door man -- совсем не "муж на час". С чего автор это взял -- не понятно. А перевести I eat more chicken, than any man ever seen как "А я ем яйца, и в том своя есть соль" -- это вообще за гранью добра и зла. В результате смысл искажён до неузнаваемости, попросите не-ангоязычного прочитать его, и спросите, что он понял. Наверняка будете долго смеяться  :Wink: 




> И автор не кто-нибудь, а Марат Джумагазиев


А кто это и чем он знаменит?

----------

Vladiimir (18.05.2013), Кузьмич (18.05.2013), Нико (18.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Бао, Вы не поняли моей иронии :Smilie:  А насчет Марата не хочу сказать ничего плохого, но для перевода на русский язык надо хорошо этим языком владеть, а жители других бывших республик не всегда знают его хорошо.

А вообще - дело вообще не в языках, а в точной передачи мысли, а язык только "соус" для этой мысли. Можно сколько угодно рассматривать семантику - но цель всегда стоит донести конкретную мысли до конкретного человека, чтобы он ее понял так, как имел ввиду ее передающий. Чем больше людей правильно понимают какую-то мысль - тем показатель качества перевода выше. И дело не в красоте, а как в можно меньшем присутствии вообще любого языка и слов в переданной мысли.

----------

Буль (18.05.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, Вы не поняли моей иронии


Да, простите меня, из-за этого "дикого" перевода я, на некоторое время, вообще перестал адекватно воспринимать мир.  :Frown:  Теперь я понял что это была ирония. Пожалуйста, не шутите так со мной впредь!




> А насчет Марата не хочу сказать ничего плохого, но для перевода на русский язык надо хорошо этим языком владеть, а жители других бывших республик не всегда знают его хорошо.


То так... По-польски.  :Wink:

----------


## Alex

Вау. Оказывается, Бао слушает Диркшнайдера и Моррисона.

----------

Буль (19.05.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (18.05.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Вау. Оказывается, Бао слушает Диркшнайдера и Моррисона.


Бао вообще многогранен...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Alex (18.05.2013), Pema Sonam (19.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (19.05.2013)

----------


## Шенпен

> Например, Balls To The Wall, этой фразой я издеваюсь над многими горе-переводчиками. Что мне только тут не переводили, чего только не объясняли! Книжку юморесок можно было бы издать!


Лично мне , первое, что пришло на ум -"убицца ап стену"  :Smilie: . Я не переводчик ,если что....

----------

Буль (19.05.2013)

----------

